# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból kolana - nie mogę prostować

## kubaz1420

Witam. Pod koniec kwietnia na meczu piłkarskim doznałem kontuzji kolana. Jestem bramkarzem i po wyskoku do piłki spadłem na jedno kolano i poczułem tylko jakby coś mi przeskoczyło i wróciło z powrotem. Dwa dni później pojechałem prywatnie do ortopedy. Ten po badaniu manualnym i ogólnym obejrzeniu kolana stwierdził, że więzadła nie powinny być uszkodzone. W trakcie USG kolana, okazało się, że w kolanie jest krew i uniemożliwia ona obejrzenie kolana wewnątrz. Ortopeda założył mi na 3 tygodnie ortezę i kazał się zgłosić na kontrolę. Po 3 tygodniach (22 maja) pojechałem i znów zrobiono mi USG. Ortopeda stwierdził, że łąkotki i więzadła są całe, ale przy samej łąkotce znajduje się krwiak. Spytał mnie tylko czy jestem odporny na ból  :Big Grin:  I po twierdzącej odpowiedzi, "wyssał" mi tego krwiaka strzykawką (na żywca). Ból okropny ;( Przypisano mi rehabilitacje (po 10 zabiegów):krio, laser, prądy koca oraz ćwiczenia oporowe.
Teraz moje pytanie. Rehabilitację już ukończyłem, i od usunięcia krwiaka minął już prawie miesiąc. Dalej nie mogę jednak do końca wyprostować tej nogi i kolano jest trochę napuchnięte (widać różnicę z kolanem lewym). Ze zginaniem nie ma większego problemu. Dzisiaj próbowałem sobie lekko potruchtać i kopać piłkę delikatnie. O ile przy truchtaniu ból praktycznie nie występuje, tak przy nieco mocniejszym kopnięciu jest ból po wewnętrznej stronie kolana (szczególnie gdy wykręcam stopę np. aby podkręcić piłkę) Czy to normalne na tym etapie ? Kiedy zejdzie mi opuchlizna i czy będę mógł wyprostować kolano do końca ? W połowie sierpnia startuje liga i chciałbym być już w pełni sprawny do gry  :Wink:  Czekam na odpowiedzi  :Wink:  Mam 18 lat i ok. 192 cm wzrostu.

----------


## Agusia

Witam, 
najprawdopodobniej masz przemieszczoną łąkotkę w kolanie, co powoduje deficyt wyprostu i blok kolana. Miałam kiedyś podobne dolegliwości i pomogli mi w klinice chirurgii endoskopowej  ()

----------


## Maciej Banasiewicz

Witam serdecznie. 

Aby wzmocnić strukturę stawu i w przyszłości zapobiec kontuzjom, polecam zapoznanie się z suplementem diety Stavin. 
Jest to jedyny preparat na polskim rynku, który w postaci syropu łączy kluczowe składniki wspomagające prawidłowe funkcjonowanie układu chrzęstno - stawowego : siarczan glukozaminy, siarczan chondroityny, kwas hialuronowy oraz witaminę C. Jego unikalna postać syropu sprawia, że substancje czynne szybciej się wchłaniają i nie są narażane na szkodliwe działanie soków trawiennych

Zachęcam do sprawdzenia składu preparatu oraz zadawania pytań, na które chętnie odpowiem. 

Pozdrawiam, Maciej Banasiewicz

----------


## izka725056@interia.pl

wczoraj zablokowało mi się kolano nie mogłam wogóle wyprostować nogi, co to może być, czy to coś poważnego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj spadam z konia na kamień prawym kolanem.  Mam stłuczenia i spuchnięte kolano na dodatek złego nie mogę go wyprostować i zgiąć do końca,  ponieważ bardzo boli i czuje, że zaraz przedstawi mi się Rzepka  :Frown:  stosuje jakiś krem ale niewiele on pomaga  :Frown:

----------


## Ważka

Kontuzje z kolanem są najgorsze, być moze dlatego, ze sama miałam 3 lata temu kontuzję kolana-triada narciarska, do tej pory mam problem z odbudowaniem mięśnia.

----------

